# Official Toshiba download site for ISO firmware CD updating



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

See:

http://209.167.114.38/support/ceg/downloads/

to get current firmware ISO's for Toshiba HD DVD players. Both version 1.5 firmware for gen 2 and also version 2.2 firmware for gen 1 are here. This is from a Toshiba Canada site.

ISO's are intended to be burnt as a binary image to a CD for updating Toshiba HD DVD players that are not yet connected to the Internet via their ethernet interface.

Edit: Toshiba America now also has ISO updates: http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvd-downloadingfirmware.asp


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Bob, this is probably a dumb question, but are there ay differences between A1s in Canada and those in the USA?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Vader said:


> Bob, this is probably a dumb question, but are there ay differences between A1s in Canada and those in the USA?


Not that I have ever heard of.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Exactly the answer I was hoping for! Thanx, Bob!...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm assuming this is a DVD image and therefore will require a blank DVD?


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Sonnie, burn it as an image to a blank CD-R (not CD-RW). I just finished my upgrade (burn, update, clear PM, initialize, hard boot), and it worked perfectly. The actual update itself only takes about 15 min.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... :scratch: When trying to write the .iso image to disk, I'm getting an error that states the image is not a valid .iso image.

Maybe I need to re-download it or find another program to write it.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Note that if you try to mount the ISO or read the resulting burnt CD on a PC or MAC you will not see any files. The data in it is some type of unique to the Toshiba player format.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A-ha... well I knew there was something on the CD cause I could see it burnt it, but you are so very right... it will not show up in Explorer.

I downloaded another ISO Image burner and it seems to have burned properly... we'll see if it works this weekend sometime.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Toshiba America finally now offers ISO updates for both generations of HD DVD players:
http://tacpservice.toshiba.com/ConsumerProductSupport/productupdatesandnotices.asp

and this link (from a link in the above link) in case that page was confusing:
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvd-downloadingfirmware.asp


----------

